# 1996 Evinrude Johnson 15hp Outboard Boat Motor



## bcritch (Feb 9, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vtt_yCq9HmE

I'm looking to buy this motor. it looks like a decent price at $999. I like that it has a brand new Water Pump, Thermostat and the Gear Case has been Service. The dealer who has it went through the entire motor and it's the same Dealer that sold me my boat. In fact my 1448 is sitting at the dealer now getting the Livewell leak repaired. All I have to do is call him and tell him to mount it to my boat. :lol: 

Seems like a no-brainier to me.

What do you think guys?


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 9, 2011)

Seems a bit high, but it is through a dealer. Looks and sounds good, probably will not need any additional work. You're not getting the deal of the century, but you'll most likely have the motor for awhile.


----------



## po1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sounds like a solid deal, the peace of mind of having a motor that the dealer's gone threw is worth the extra you are paying and it's a motor he's worked on so down the road if you need service he's your man. Just make sure he stands behind his work shouldn't be a problem with all the business you're throwing his way.


----------



## Whoopbass (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes it's a little pricey.
The biggest problem I have with newer motors is that they have a bunch of cheap plastic on them that tends to break. I'm surprised the plastic cowl latch still works on that motor.
If outboards are hard to come by in your area and your in need then I guess buy it.
I would wait for a better deal and it wouldn't matter to me who I bought it from because maintenance work like he performed is fairly easy and inexpensive.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 9, 2011)

seems in line for price to me, I cant find anything that new for that price.


----------



## Whoopbass (Feb 9, 2011)

If an outboard around here that new comes up for sale they want around that price. I don't think they get it because it takes them along time to sell. Compared to the junk outboards on Craigslist that their asking $300-$500 for that one for a grand is a bargain. 
The only thing you can do is continually watch Craigslist for that bargain outboard and then when one is posted drop what your doing and go buy it right then.
The owner of that 1996 probably got it dirt cheap since it was at an estate sell. I have bought a couple at yard sells but you usually have to get lucky and stumble upon them.
Just because its being offered at a business doesn't mean he won't take less. I don't know if he plans on charging you sales tax but if he does then I would refuse to pay it.


----------



## jasper60103 (Feb 9, 2011)

She sounds like a new motor and very clean. Just be sure you can live w/o electric start. Personally, I don't think rope start would bother me on a 15hp, but to some it's a must have.


----------



## Flat Bottom (Feb 9, 2011)

You could find cheaper for sure, however most likely the cheaper motor won't have a youtube video telling you about the inspection and maintenance work that has been done to make sure the motor works nicely


----------



## Mike Redmond (Feb 10, 2011)

If I was in the market for a 15 HP two cycle,I'd buy it in a heart beat.Its an evinrude, parts are easily obtainable,its got that front shifter that I really like,plus they dont make two cycles for this continent any more I'd say this engine should still be runing 30years from now,,,


----------



## bcritch (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you for all of the replies....

I called the Dealer and asked him to hold the motor for me to purchase. I'm probably going to go and pickup my boat and the motor on Saturday. I agree that this is not the deal of the century but it is a really good motor. I don't mind paying a few extra dollars for some piece of mind. I forgot about the taxes on the purchase so I will do some negotiating on the price to cover the taxes. :lol:


----------



## Outdoorsman (Feb 10, 2011)

Maybe talk to the dealer about some kind of extended warranty at no extra cost....probably won't use it but it would be nice to have just in case...

Outdoorsman


----------

